# Hiding the equipment



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm beginning to plan a new aquarium that I hope to keep as a show piece in my home. One thing I would like to do with this tank is minimize the equipment that hangs on/in the aquarium. We all see these beautiful aquascapes that have been photographed without the filter pipes, CO2 diffuser, thermometer, pH meter, etc. Once the shoot is over, back come all these accessories. I want a much cleaner look all of the time.

So, do any of you have any ideas on how best to go about setting up an aquarium while hiding all of the equipment?

Thanks in advance. Oh, and by the way, I plan on a very simple open Nature Aquarium layout. You know the one with the rocks and very small, low plants.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm sure you've seen all the tanks where they have drilled holes through the bottom of the tank. They have the outlets and intakes going directly down. (Tom Barr has even placed the outlets of his diffused CO2 approx every 6" or so through the bottom.) I've often thought if I was a DIY I would like that.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Having a sump is the best way, thats just my $.02.

If you don't want to do that, you can always build a corner box( it does not have to be square, round works too) That will hide your heater, probs, CO2, filter intake, most of your filter outlet as well. no drilling needed.


I just picked up a 240, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet, but you can bet I'm going to be putting atleast 2 holes in it.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

You really don't want to use the over flow with CO2 in planted tank. You would lose all the CO2 fast that your plants are not benefit from it. I learn the hard way when I do some of my old clients tanks. Your PH would not go down either. The glass pips does help alot to "blend in" the layout.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Would the corner box be placed in the tank or outside of the tank. Would you just get a water proof box and put your filter, heater, and so in it and connecting pipes to it for the water to go in and out of it?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well you can use a canister filter and drill holes in side of your cabinet using clear hose and clear intake and return pipes and suspend your lights from the ceiling and use a rimless tank for starters i think it could be cheaper than havingyour tank drilled and getting a pricy sump

ill post pics on my thread later of my equipment later

but thats just my own opinion good luck


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

paint the back of the glass black or a dark color that way you cant see whats behind. and you could always try to intergrate components into one.


----------



## Weq (Sep 1, 2009)

jerrybforl said:


> paint the back of the glass black or a dark color that way you cant see whats behind. and you could always try to intergrate components into one.


c02 reactor with integrated heater...?


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

jerrybforl said:


> paint the back of the glass black or a dark color that way you cant see whats behind. and you could always try to intergrate components into one.


I had my glass painted black...but I decided the tank looked far too one dimensional. Having now removed that paint, it just looks so much cleaner. Now I have all my cables and whatnot hanging down the very corners of my tank, so they aren't visible thru the front.

I hear where you are coming from, miami, but I guess that is the eternal bane of the aquarist. You could always just fill the tank with more plants, thus hiding all your equipment... Just be thankful you aren't a Reefer, with powerheads, etc hanging all over the shop!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I use a sump with a predrilled tank and overflow to hide almost all of my equipment. It works great.

I have not had problems losing CO2. I have taken some steps to minimize water surface disturbance that seem to have worked. My pH goes down to 6.6 from 7.6 (out of the tap) and I don't seem to be using too much CO2. My CO2 is run with an automatic pH shutoff and the CO2 is often not running when I check on it during the lighting periord. You can check out my journal here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/65193-75-gallon-wall-planted-aquarium-journal.html

As for the back, I have taped black construction paper to the back of tanks before (less permanent than paint and easy to remove). Also, you can glue magnets to the back of the tank rim to hold paper or black cloth. Cloth is nice because it will dry if it gets wet and still look good later. Then you can easily remove the back for maintenance and easily replace it.


----------

